# Fuji Roubaix Pro Upgrades ???



## Sz20DF

Recently acquired a 08 Fuji Roubaix Pro. This bike was purchased for a charity ride and never used. MSRP is $1600, but sells in local shops for around $1250. I got it for $800, a price I couldn't pass up and now I want to up grade components. Not concerned about weight as much as quality parts. Has an alum main frame, with carbon seat stays and carbon fork. Gossamer Compact MegaExo crank, 105 front and Ultegra rear derailleurs. 105 STI shifters/brake levers, 20 speed flight deck and Tektro R570 calipers. Alex ALX-200, 700 clincher wheels. My guess is get rid of the wheels and replace the crankset and brake calipers. Or, am I wasting my time and money trying to make this bike into something it's not! Any suggestions with regards to parts will be appreciated. Thanks, Ed


----------



## xeon

Tough call for me since I'm new to biking myself, but I have the same exact bike and really am enjoying it as is. I also paid $800 for mine, except I got it from a shop and still believe it is an incredible value. I could have bought the team for $200 more, but actually liked the feel of this bike better. The only pain I'm having thus far is with my front dérailleur in the form of poor shifting and I dropped the chain the other day. I'm thinking this is probably an adjustment issue I will bring up with the shop when I take it back in. The dropped chain may have been my fault as well. In terms of free upgrades, I took of the wheel reflectors which made the wheels feel like they weren't true when riding. 

Lots of people seem to complain about the seat, but it doesn't bother me at all. I did my longest ride last weekend of ~40 miles and my rear was fine. I have read plenty of reviews of people upgrading from these wheels and being pleasantly surprise... which is probably the first upgrade I will be doing. Someone recommended Neuvation wheels for a real bang for my $$. I was thinking I might have to upgrade tires sooner as opposed to later, but after a few 100 miles I have had zero issues or flats. I was thinking I might not like the compact cranks, but I live in the foothills of the Blue Ridge mountains. Riding around here is up and down hills... I can be cruising at 40+mph one minute and really churning up a hill the next. This is something else I'm not really sure of since I'm new to this. 

I point blank asked the same question you asked (Is this thing buildable or upgrade worthy?) to a shop manager about the Roubaix Pro and he didn't say no... but he sort of rolled his eyes at me. Tough for me to say what was being inferred, but I should have a better idea at the end of the summer after I run this bike through some bike events, triathlons, group rides, etc. So far it is still a far better bike than I am a rider IMO. 

Do you have riding gear, clipless shoes/pedals and that sort of thing? That is where I have thrown some money into on top of my bike... I have some spare tubes, CO2 inflater, Cateye computer, tire levers, water bottles/cages, etc.


----------



## Sz20DF

Thanks for your input! I think I'm going to ride it as equiped and maybe do wheels after a 100 or 200 miles. Again, thanks. Ed


----------



## frdfandc

Get some new wheels. Keep the crank and brake calipers. Replace the crank when it wears out. Install some new Kool Stop brake pads.


----------



## xeon

frdfandc said:


> Install some new Kool Stop brake pads.


Link to the pads you would suggest? Still new to this and I did a Google search which gave me a few choices... not sure exactly which pads I may/may not want.


----------



## frdfandc

You want to get the Duratype brake pads from Kool Stop. 

The Black Compound is for dry - this is what you want.
The Salmon colored compound is for wet
The Green colored compound is for carbon rims.


----------



## rustybucket

I have the same bike. Wheels are on my shopping list.
I don't know if its the hubs or the sticky tyres that come with this bike but everyone I ride with rolls away on me down hills. They only have low end Shimano wheel sets but roll a whole lot better than mine do.


----------



## xeon

rustybucket said:


> I have the same bike. Wheels are on my shopping list.
> I don't know if its the hubs or the sticky tyres that come with this bike but everyone I ride with rolls away on me down hills. They only have low end Shimano wheel sets but roll a whole lot better than mine do.


I might be noticing that as well, it may seem as if other bikes just roll better. One thing I have noticed is that my brake calipers have been rubbing on my rims a bit. I adjusted them once and the other time I just reached down and pulled it over a bit. That ever so slight rub kills me on flat areas, uphill and downhill.


----------



## xeon

I haven't quite hit 600 miles ridden on my bike yet and the wheels are the one component that is bugging me. Noted the rear wasn't true when I went out for a spin today... wobbling a bit, touching brake pads. Adjusted the caliper a bit to minimize the touching and went out for a quick 25 mile spin. Heard a noise over the last few miles and was thinking, could that be a broken spoke? 

I was close, a spoke on the rear was so loose I could spin it with my finger. Tightened it up and monkeyed with some spoke tension a bit, rear wheel is a bit better but still needs a professionals touch... or rather I need some new wheels. 

Something lighter, stiffer, more aero and reliable would be nice.

Still really liking the bike though.


----------



## SlyCross01

My 2008 in stock config is still a better bike than I am a rider. However, the following upgrades to date:

1) Easton EA70 wheels. Got them cheap, and they're much lighter and than the stock Alex. I could feel the difference right away, and they're staying true.

2) Kenda Kriterium tires. Not a big buck tire, but lighter than the stock Conti's, and IMHO really improved the subjective ride quality. 

3) 12-27 Ultegra cassette. Needed a little more granny, there's nothing flat around here anyway. Heck, a triple and a 34 in the back would be nice!

4) Ultegra FD. Like another poster here, the stock 105 FD always gave me trouble.

From SPD to Speedplay Light Action pedals - totally eliminated knee pain.

No complaints about the brakes, and the seat works for me. I really like this bike.


----------



## xeon

SlyCross01 said:


> My 2008 in stock config is still a better bike than I am a rider. However, the following upgrades to date:


Got some new wheels myself and thinking about tires sometime here as well. Been getting some flats, so thinking about some Rubino Pro Slicks. Put some aerobars on the other day that I haven't really had a chance to do any serious riding with yet... looking forward to it though since I do triathlons. 

Leaving the gearing alone and the FD doesn't really bother me because I hardly ever use it except when I do some mountain climbs. Getting it adjusted properly seems to have fixed its problem. My biggest issue now is when I do use it to remember to get back in my big ring. I've spun myself out twice making that mistake. Nothing like chasing a break away down, then taking a few pulls at the front in your small chain ring. 

I'm thinking there's probably a better seat out there for me as well... adjusted it so I don't have "numbness" for a few days after a long ride, but I still have some seat issues. Could be the fact I ride in triathlon shorts that have minimal padding too.

Love the bike still, but I do get some bike envy every now and then. The posts about the SL-1s I might have to remind myself to stay out of.


----------



## frdfandc

As an 09 Roubaix Pro owner, I've done some extensive upgrades.

New wheels - DT Swiss 1.1 rims on Chris King hubs
Ritchey WCS stem and handlebars
Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow seat
2010 SRAM Force shifters/front and rear derailleurs
2009 SRAM Rival brake calipers with Kool Stop pads
SRAM 12-25 cassette

Main reason for the SRAM swap is I prefer SRAM shifting over Shimano.


----------

